# Tegu sauna.



## olympus (Feb 8, 2008)

She loves the fog machine.


----------



## Lexi (Feb 8, 2008)

oh man that is awesome.. Im gonna have to get me a fogger.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 8, 2008)

That is cool, that should bump the humidity up a bit.


----------



## Aranha (Feb 8, 2008)

Im using a fogger aswell ^^. Work wonders but it tends to lower the temp in bigger tanks so i have mine activated for like 15 minutes every hour daytime and 15 minutes every 2 hours nighttime. Got my lights timed aswell with preheat in the morning


----------



## nat (Feb 8, 2008)

I used to use foggers for some of my torts and frogs but then discovered that if you touch the disk on the top I recieved a bit of a nasty shock, I am not sure if that is consistant with all foggers but I have since heard of several other people getting shocked regularly by their fogger. Thought I would just share that you give you a heads up. I love the affect of them though! I still used them on occasion but put them in an area that my animal can't access.


----------



## olympus (Feb 8, 2008)

I touch mine all the time and that has never happened, the tegu even steps in the bowl while it,s on.


----------



## Aranha (Feb 8, 2008)

mines a shocker. But you have to hold ur hand on it for like 10 seconds before u actually start feeling anything.


----------



## dorton (Feb 8, 2008)

I think its not so much the shock as it is the high frequency waves that create the fog to start with, but it can be discomforting.


----------



## nat (Feb 8, 2008)

that may be but in my case I was definately shocked, like zzzzap! had a little bit to it but not enough to do much more then just freaking hurt for a second or two. Either way its just something to keep an eye out for when animals have access to it. I can't see it being too much of a problem with a large bodied tegu but with my little tree and dart frogs it was enough to make me take it out of the cage


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! :shock: Thats just amazing, I've never seen a fog machine into a reptile place ever! Yeah, I'm the Argentinian lol. Its really cool, and really like those pics, they seem to have a little jungle there! :-D


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## playlboi (Feb 9, 2008)

sick lookin olympus. great job


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 9, 2008)

Ha the humidity is 90% in there, Mine doesnt like water that much right now, maybe more when he gets older, but I do know, he does not like to be woke up in the morning. Today he made it a point to draw blood, and has been an a$$ the whole rest of the day.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 10, 2008)

wow :shock: that's amazing. looks so awesome. thanks for the idea :idea: 
what do you use on the top of your cage :?:


----------



## COWHER (Feb 10, 2008)

I wanted to do that back when i first got my tegu but every one talked me outta it!! I am going to go order some this weekend and do it now!!


----------



## lizardboy101 (Feb 10, 2008)

Everytime I use the fogger and unplug it it ends up breaking...I swear I went through 4 of them in 2 months...and the first time I got shocked...it scarred the crap out of me...It was totally unexpected. Can I ask what kind of fogger your using?


----------



## olympus (Feb 10, 2008)

This is the one it has lasted quite a while too. I use heavy duty packaging tape for the top to hold the plants.


----------



## nat (Feb 11, 2008)

lizardboy - are you sure you just didn't need to replace the disk? Sorry if I am asking a stupid question but it never hurts to ask! That's the fogger I used to... I found a way to prevent shocks (for the animals) is to place the fogger above the top of a screened cage because the fog is heavier and will sink down into the cage. Just a thought for people with smaller animals and top screened cages. I really love how much humidity it manages to put into a cage.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks fun in there!!!! Good pics Olympus.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, about how much did all your foggers cost? I'm interested in maybe getting one for humidity.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Feb 11, 2008)

haha dnt worry about it...ya I did change the disk a couple of times...it just wouldnt turn on...so I gave up...I still have one in my closet that works, but haven't had the time to put it back in(I put it in the waterfall so she doesnt get shocked) scarred th crap outa me imagine what it would do to her. lol


----------

